# A New Brew Club In The Hunter Valley



## Keith the Beer Guy (22/11/09)

​View attachment BrewClub_Poster.pdf​


----------



## dr K (22/11/09)

Top stuff!
Its pretty well known that the better the club the better the beers, and you guys have a fantastic resource in Marks Home Brew to draw from as well as astrong base of fine and wise brewers. I am a tad biased, being born in the Hunter so I look foward to a sense of healthy competition between Australia's newest club and Australia's best ( canberra brewers of course).

Kurtz


----------



## goatherder (22/11/09)

Nice one Keith. I won't be around for the inaugural meeting but I'm very keen to be involved.


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/11/09)

Isn't there already an established club up that way?


----------



## Gough (22/11/09)

Yes there is, but it is time we expanded to a bigger and better, truly hunter-wide club. We've got the local micro's, the locoal HBS's and a load of other key supporters already committed and behind it. All we need now is for the local homebrewers to stand up and organise and run it to their satisfaction and it'll be a guaranteed winner! We can support but you guys need to organise and run.

Looking forward to meeting everyone next weekend and beyond.

Shawn.


----------



## big_dazza27 (22/11/09)

Top stuff, might have to walk down...


----------



## Yowster (22/11/09)

Won't be able to make it for the first meeting, got a heavy weekend of family commitments that weekend, but I'm keen to be involved.


----------



## Tony (22/11/09)

Will try and get along for sure.

Just hope im not still stuck in a mine at muswelbrook at 5pm.

Sounds like fun.

Cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (23/11/09)

Guys & Gals,

just to make things clear. This is not "my" club. I am keen to make it happen but it's the local brewers who need to get involved if its going to fly.

The club will be about creating a community of local brewers who are interested in improving their beer, learning more about beer and sharing their passion with other brewers.

I look forward to meeting people on Friday.

Happy brewing,

Keith
ps posts, perhaps not too dissimilar to this one, serve to keep the thread on the front page in the latest threads section and I would encourage anyone who is interested to, at the very least, add a reply to this thread.

K.


----------



## grod5 (23/11/09)

Good timing, just about to do my first AG. Unfortunately Friday is pizza night for me so I wont be able to make it this time.

daniel


----------



## drireech (23/11/09)

I will be doing my best to try and get there! Work permitting


----------



## HarryB (23/11/09)

I'm tied up with a family event that night but I might call in just to say hello and check it out!


----------



## bigfridge (23/11/09)

Good to see that there is a reasonable level of interest even if we are getting a few appologies for the first meeting.

Just to add to what Keith has said we are looking for a member driven club so please keep in touch for furture meetings.

David


----------



## alford_j (23/11/09)

I've been keen to meet some fellow brewers in the area.

Count me in,

Alfie


----------



## schooey (23/11/09)

I'll be there for sure.. Will be good to catch up with some familiar faces and also meet some new ones. Just to add one thing to what Keith, Shawn and Dave have said previously, this hopefully will only be, for the want of better words, an extension of HAG (Hunter All Grain) to encorporate _all brewers_ in the Hunter, be it kits and bits, partial or mash brewers. So if you're a brewing newb, or a kit and kilo man, or even a hidden mash flower, get on down and meet some like minded people and hopefully enhance your craft brewing journey...


----------



## Trent (23/11/09)

grod5 said:


> Good timing, just about to do my first AG. Unfortunately Friday is pizza night for me so I wont be able to make it this time.
> 
> daniel



What?!?
Daniel, you are about to start AG brewing, and have a chance to chat with some of the best brewers in the area, and you are going to stay at home for PIZZA? Priorities, man! Actually, pizza is pretty good, but I have a feeling most of the meetings will be held on a friday night, so maybe it will pay to change pizza night? Either way, I look forward to meeting you at some of the meetings soon (but if you are the Daniel that was hanging at MHB's tent at B+T then you already have chatted to the best brewers in the area, and clearly have your priorities straight!).
I will be doing my very best to get to the meeting, even prolonging my work week in Newy to make sure I can be there. Looking forward to meeting some new faces, and getting advice off some great brewers.
All the best
Trent
EDIT sp


----------



## clifftiger (23/11/09)

Will miss the start of the meeting, but hopefully roll in to meet a few people after 7pm

Cliff


----------



## adraine (23/11/09)

NICE.....Im in but you will have to excuse me for being late as i work till 7 so ill be there around 8. No doubt you will all still be there so ill see you then.

Cheers


----------



## Hoyt (23/11/09)

Was going to have a few beers with the boys from work at warners at the bay (pub next door to the germania club) so i think i will be there if we finish work early


----------



## Tony (23/11/09)

Trent said:


> What?!?
> Daniel, you are about to start AG brewing, and have a chance to chat with some of the best brewers in the area, and you are going to stay at home for PIZZA? Priorities, man!



 I was going to say something, but sometimes.... you just cant get between a man and his Pizza


----------



## grod5 (23/11/09)

Trent said:


> What?!?
> Daniel, you are about to start AG brewing, and have a chance to chat with some of the best brewers in the area, and you are going to stay at home for PIZZA? Priorities, man! Actually, pizza is pretty good, but I have a feeling most of the meetings will be held on a friday night, so maybe it will pay to change pizza night? Either way, I look forward to meeting you at some of the meetings soon (but if you are the Daniel that was hanging at MHB's tent at B+T then you already have chatted to the best brewers in the area, and clearly have your priorities straight!).
> I will be doing my very best to get to the meeting, even prolonging my work week in Newy to make sure I can be there. Looking forward to meeting some new faces, and getting advice off some great brewers.
> All the best
> ...



Thanks for rubbing it in. I was not the Daniel from B&T but wished I was. 

daniel


----------



## alford_j (23/11/09)

On the flyer, what is the go with dinner? 

Are you after numbers to make a group booking for the restaurant?

Alf


----------



## bigfridge (23/11/09)

Alfie said:


> On the flyer, what is the go with dinner?
> 
> Are you after numbers to make a group booking for the restaurant?
> 
> Alf



Hi Alf,

The kitchen just needs to know approximate numbers so that they can ensure sufficient food and staff to handle the hungry hordes.

Dave


----------



## Jord (24/11/09)

This sounds great! Thanks to the organisers for kicking it off. Look forward to meeting everyone, and to brewing better beer...


----------



## yoey (24/11/09)

This sounds great. Hope to get there.


----------



## Brewman_ (24/11/09)

Sounds great. I'll be there.

Fear_n_Loath.


----------



## alford_j (24/11/09)

Any takers for dinner? I'm in-the food there is pretty good.

Alfie


----------



## Brewman_ (24/11/09)

Yeh,

At this stage I should be hanging around for dinner.

Fear_n_Loath.


----------



## warra48 (24/11/09)

I'm not strictly in the Hunter, but I'm interested, as there is nothing like this closer to Port Mac, other than the looser HAG arrangement.
Unfortunately, I will not be able to make it to this meeting.
However, I'll keep tabs on this, and hope to be able to make it to a future meeting.


----------



## brewski (24/11/09)

yes, I'm very interested in this myself. Will be trying to there on time.


----------



## schooey (24/11/09)

I'm going to be staying on for dinner too... I think there maybe one or two others that I know of that will be too, but haven't posted.


----------



## Punter (25/11/09)

This all sounds pretty good and I would love to be a part of it.
Except I work in Sydney and there is no chance of me getting 
to a meeting on a Friday night. I will keep an eye on developments 
and hopefully there will be a meeting that I can actually attend.


----------



## adraine (25/11/09)

ill be looking for a feed alfie but as i said wont be there till about 8

Cheers Adam


----------



## shmick (25/11/09)

Prior commitments


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (25/11/09)

shameless bump


----------



## loftboy (25/11/09)

Seeing as you made the first meeting so close to home, count me in :icon_drunk: 

I'll try & hang around for a meal as well.


----------



## Hoyt (25/11/09)

Sounds like there will be a good turn up on friday


----------



## Gough (25/11/09)

Wasn't originally planning on dinner but you talked me into it... Count me in!

I generally don't get out of work till closer to 6pm and am coming straight from work which is near Nelson Bay so I might be a bit late. I'll try and get away as quick as I can though. Don't want to miss the fun.

See you all on Friday,

Shawn.


----------



## Tony (25/11/09)

Dinner sounds like a plan..... better than a Mac attack on the way home!

Will send the email now.

Will be good to finally catch up with you Shawn  

cheers


----------



## unterberg (25/11/09)

Sounds like something big in the making. 
I just got an PM and hence an email that this is happening from Dave (thanks for that!). Havent been on here for a while and didnt know until now.
Pretty sure I got told about it at the B&T but I had my little social group to look after (not to speak of a few very delicious beers that caught my attention plus the chilli-pain, hehe).
Unfortunatly I wont be able to make it this Friday night but I would love to be involved in the club and contribute with my bavarian wisdom :icon_cheers: 

I am sure its going to be a success and hopefully you guys have a great first meeting. 
Definitly planning to be there for the second one!

Max


----------



## jdsaint (26/11/09)

I will be their, with my old man as well!


----------



## gone brewing (26/11/09)

Sounds good. I plan to make it for the meeting and dinner.

I wonder what's on the menu. Sauerkraut and sausages?


----------



## poompy (26/11/09)

count me in. should be a great way of gaining some extra knowledge.


----------



## grod5 (26/11/09)

24hrs to go


----------



## troopa (26/11/09)

Sounds great guys 
Shame its a little too far for me to make the trip from Singleton this time... 
Maybe next time and heres hoping im not working away at the time

Is there membership dues and other beinfits from being apart of this or is it just a great get together for ppl of the hunter?

Tom


----------



## schooey (26/11/09)

Troopa said:


> Is there membership dues and other beinfits from being apart of this or is it just a great get together for ppl of the hunter?
> 
> Tom



This will be one of the items on the agenda for discussion tomorrow night, Tom, I believe...


----------



## Offline (27/11/09)

Have just moved house, finally got the internet connected at the new place (after nearly 2 weeks), so have only just heard of this. Im very interested.

Although the new house is with in walking distance of the Germania Club I will not be able to make it tonight as its my wifes work xmas do. i'll email my interest/apology+.

Offy


----------



## Tony (28/11/09)

Well i had a great time last night.

A good turnout..... i thought more would come but its that time of the year hey.

I think this is going to get up and run. I for one am happy to put in some work to help it along.

Good people, a good discussion about club structure ideas, or lack of structure , future events and activities, some great raffel prizes from some very generous local buisnesses which were much appreciated (including the 2 K+K's i won  Im gunna brew 'em... dont worry about that!)

A big BIG thanks to Keith and Shawn for there contributions and those locals that worked with them to get this started up! My hat is off.

I know a lot of us have thrown the idea around for a while now and its great to see if started.

For any local brewers interested.......... this is going to a great place to come, to meet other brewers, talk to more experienced brewers, judges to sample your beers and help improve them, join into any brewing activities, outings or events that me come along etc etc.

Dont be afraid to head in if you make kits either......... there are a lot of kit brewers out there and there are always things that can be learnt to improve your brews. This will be a great place to start.

Im looking forward to Trents pics..... he was the only one with a camera  I will take my SLR along in future.

Cheers and see you all again next meet.

Tony


----------



## jdsaint (28/11/09)

I was going along But Unfortunatly my grandmother passed away that day after a nasty fall causing bleeding to her brain, So keep me posted for the next 1................I :excl: was so egar to go.


----------



## clifftiger (28/11/09)

Thanks to Keith and others for organinsing - nice to meet a few of you though not all unfortunately, remedy this is January! 

Cliff


----------



## wyatt_girth (28/11/09)

I am keen to come along but it is a bit of a hike without driving if one wishes to consume a few beeries. Will the meets always be out lake way or will they be moving around a bit? Good job getting this off and running. I am a kit brewer but would be keen to meet other kit brewers as I usually feel a little inadequate when in the company of AGers. Was thinkin bout how it would be cool if there was a kit only case swap some time - no offence AGers.


----------



## m_peve (28/11/09)

I'd just like to add my thanks to Keith, Shawn, Les, Schooey, Dave and the other organisers for getting this off the ground.

The raffle and munchies were a great idea.

Looking forward to January

Pete


----------



## Tony (28/11/09)

Mate.... a lot of us drive from maitland, branxton, some will be coming from singo. Trent comes from Foster! In sure if you come along a couple times there will be car pooling arangements made but you will have to show up to organise it with people there for future meets. I already have one seat taken for the next trip down. In sure i will fill my work truck.

I had a great time, ony had a couple beers and drove home. Its not a Piss up! Its a club meet. Im sure you can sustain from drinking hevily for a couple hours and bring youself and your brewing thoughts, ideas, and a bit of fun along. 

Kit brewers are very welcome in this club! I actually encourage more kit brewers to come along. There is so much that can be done with a kit brew and i think the more people there, the better!

I think most meets will be at the club at the bay as its a great venue and they are happy to have us and our home brew on site..... which could be a hang up at other places. I predict there being other outings in the future though........ but this will all take time!

Its going to take lots of local brewers turning up, showing there faces, helping out if they can, and having lots of fun, to really build this club. The more the better! Any work needed will be on a volenteer basis and noone is going to be forced to do stuff for the club. Its ment to be fun! 

So keep an eye on this space....... it was kind of decided that the next meet will be Mid January as Xmas kind of fills up everyones time. 

I think between now and then we can organise some fun stuff for anyone with a passion for brewing there own beer.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Hoyt (29/11/09)

Good to meet everyone friday night hope this keeps going


----------



## Brewman_ (29/11/09)

Sounds like a good start. I am sorry I missed it - got the flu.

Count me in.

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## schooey (30/11/09)

jdsaint said:


> I was going along But Unfortunatly my grandmother passed away that day after a nasty fall causing bleeding to her brain, So keep me posted for the next 1................I :excl: was so egar to go.



Sincere condolences, Jd.. very sad news 

Please pm me your email address, mate and I'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## schooey (30/11/09)

Ok.. On a lighter note..

I've just sent out a bulk mail for those who I have details for, I know this is a bit of a 'Put your hand up if you're not on the bus' statement, but if you didn't get a message this afternoon, or wish to get involved, please either PM me your email address. and I will add you to the mailing list so you can be kept up to date.

Big thanks to Keith, Les, Shawn and Dave for stepping up and getting the ball rolling on something a lot of people, including myself, have been gesticulating over for a while. It was a great night.... enjoyed a few really good beers and great food with some excellent company.

Also another big thank you to our raffle sponsors for the night;

*Potters Brewery and Murrays Beer Co* for their kind beer donations

*Mark's Home Brew* for the donation of an AG brew day on a 50L Braumeister, including ingredients

*Kahibah Cellars* for an excellent 8 pack of imported beers

*Home Brew Inn* for the ingredients for two complete K&K brews

*Warners at the Bay* for two tickets to their International Beer festival


The next meeting has been set down for the 15th January 2010. Details are in today's email, look forward to catching up with you all again then, and some more of that awesome Pork Knuckle from the Germania club.... *Note to self: Pack a bib for next time*

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## adraine (30/11/09)

Had a great night gents Thanks....
And a massive thanks to the businesses thank are supporting this great work.

Adam


----------



## Tony (2/12/09)

Trent..... where are the pictures?

Here is one i got of dinner time  Please excuse my cheap arse crap work camera phone pic

cheers


----------



## schooey (8/12/09)

Just a heads up to those that have sent their contact details after the meeting; Don't be worried if you have not recieved anything yet, just waiting for the last few to trickle through the cracks and the newsletter from the last meeting will be sent to you all in a bulk mail. Should be later this week. I have a chocolate porter and an IIPA on the fly at the moment, so that'll be my beers for the next meeting.... 

Cheers,

schooey


----------



## alford_j (6/1/10)

Just wondering if the next meeting is still on for the 15 January? I'm keen to catch up, check out some good beers and get some feedback on mine..

Alfie


----------



## loftboy (6/1/10)

Alfie said:


> Just wondering if the next meeting is still on for the 15 January? I'm keen to catch up, check out some good beers and get some feedback on mine..
> 
> Alfie



Alfie,

According to the email from Schooey after the last meeting, it's still the 15th. IIRC it's same time, same place as the first meeting.

Dave


----------



## shmick (7/1/10)

Alfie said:


> Just wondering if the next meeting is still on for the 15 January? I'm keen to catch up, check out some good beers and get some feedback on mine..
> 
> Alfie



Can anybody post details of the next meeting - for those of us signed up but still waiting for the second mail out <_<


----------



## schooey (7/1/10)

Hi Guys,

It was decided at the last meeting that the next meeting would be held on the 15th of January, so not to disappoint those who were present, those who were informed by other means and those who have planned around this date, I can't see any point in changing it. I'm sure some will not be able to attend, but I guess this will be the case no matter what date is set. So at this stage (I say that because I'm not sure if anyone has made contact with the venue to confirm?), the meeting will be as follows;

*Friday 15th January, 2010
6.00 pm for a 6.30 pm start
The Germania Club
298 Hillsborough Road, Cardiff NSW*

Any changes will be communicated as soon as they come to hand. I suggest if you can't make it on the date but still have some ideas you wish to contribute that you email them to the club email address; 

[email protected]

Also, can you please indicate to the above email address if you are attending and wish to stay on after the meeting for a bite to eat. I can assure you it was a hit last time with great food and excellent company.

My apologies for not sending the first flyer to those who missed out first time round but have since made contact, please don't think you have missed out, the Festive Season and some flood water have just gotten in the way, but check your mailbox later tonight or early tomorrow.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## schooey (8/1/10)

Ok, I have resent the first mailout and (hopefully) included all those who did not attend but frowarded contact details. If you still haven't recieved the mail, or have been sitting on the fence and want to be included, please PM me with your contact details.

Cheers,

schooey


----------



## Trent (14/1/10)

Gday All
As I was appointed resident Photograher for the first meeting (and also appointed myself Club Slack Arse), here are some pics to entice anybody thinking of coming along to chat about beer.
I have all the pics in thumbnail size in my 'puter, so I wont give captions, but as you will be able to see, there were several professional brewers, experienced AG'ers, extract brewers and a few K+K guys all chatting together. Here is the crazy part.... NOBODY KILLED ANYBODY!!! That means that AG guys were giving advice and help to K+K guys, and professional brewers were there to answer all manner of questions to all levels of brewers. There was some great food provided, and a raffle that had some huge prizes from some very generous local sponsors.
If you were thinking about it last month, then we'll see you tomorrow night, cause it will be great!  

Here are some pics...


----------



## Trent (14/1/10)

Looks like I can only upload one pic at a time. Sorry, but I am computer illiterate.
Does this mean that someone else will be official photographer this meeting?
T.


----------



## Trent (14/1/10)

Tried shrinking them down to get more pics on...


----------



## Trent (14/1/10)

My new computer is starting to give me the tom tits!


----------



## Trent (14/1/10)

a couple more


----------



## Trent (14/1/10)

Last lot ( I think)
Hope to see an even bigger turnout this week.
Trent


----------



## Tony (14/1/10)

I have planned my working week around friday. Just so i dont get stuck doing another 13 hr day.

Trent...... i will bring my camera along if you want and take on duties. 

See you all tomorrow night.


----------



## Punter (15/1/10)

Another one i'll miss  
May have to start taking half Fridays off.


----------



## Trent (15/1/10)

Tony
Thanks for that, it would be great as I am a slack arse and take ages to get pics up! 
Punter, sorry ya wont be there. I think that most of the meetings will be on a friday, so maybe just take a few hours off on each meeting friday?
Looking forward to catching up again
Trent


----------



## warra48 (15/1/10)

Will mis this one too.

We have to be in Sydney on Monday for surgery on Pug dear, so an extra trip is not on at present.

Hope it is a great meeting.


----------



## sshann001 (15/1/10)

G'Day All,

I am a new brewer from Scone, and am very interested to attend some meetings when I can.

Are there any others on here from the Upper Hunter area at all?

shannbrewer


----------



## Weizguy (15/1/10)

I will be there tonight.


** Reminder to all: Bring a bottle of ur best beer for feedback and sampling. I have a PET bottle of my recent Hobgoblin clone. Will be good to hear how I went.**


Yep, we have brewers in the Upper Hunter, but I'm not one of them.


----------



## unterberg (15/1/10)

I will be there too. Cant miss another one.
I can bring my SLR along and take some shots if needed...

Looking forward to catch up with everyone/meet new brewers!


----------



## Tony (15/1/10)

Im charging the battery in my SLR, but the more the better i guess.

I bottled off some LCBA and Saison stout from the tap. Had all sort of fun getting it in there and will probably be 3 parts flat but we will see. I dont bottle anymore.

see you all soon.

Cheers


----------



## Tony (16/1/10)

Well what a turnout! I counted about 35 people!

Awsome to see so many brewers show up for what is going to become a great club.

I had a wonderful time sampling peoples brews, and having mine sampled and commented on. Even found Diacetyl in my LCBA which i put down to "increased maltiness. I still cant taste the butterscotch but i can smell it now that its been pointed out. Was interesting getting others to try it then and see if they could pick it. Trent did a dance when he tasted it for the very first tine 

As a photographer i need to pick up my act. I was too bust gas bagging, and forgot to take lots of piics but i think Unterberg got a few shots off.

I have my mild mashing right now so its ready for next meet. Smells great too.

Here is the one pic i did take. only really shows 2/3 or the people there. You could hardly move in the end!

cheers


----------



## unterberg (16/1/10)

Thanks everyone for turning up - it was great!
Had some very tasty beers to sample!

Big thanks to Mark for his generous donation to the new club! 

I only brought a portait lens with me so I couldnt get everyone in plus I was way to distracted with beer talk, sampling and so forth to take a shot of everyone. So here are the ones I took...


----------



## unterberg (16/1/10)

and 3 more...

See you at the next meeting on the 12th if not earlier!


----------



## unterberg (16/1/10)

And for those who didnt believe me with the big open fermentation at my mates brewery have a look at the pictures (thats the 8000l ones here)...

www.riedenburger.de.de

I am obviously loving it - the smell was sensational!
And that other picture is the yeast starter


----------



## Tony (16/1/10)

Thats more like it!

Awsome pics mate.

I think we have our official photographer folks!


----------



## Punter (16/1/10)

Looks like a great night.
I will be at the next meet, I WILL be at the next meet. 
anyone want to give me a job in the Hunter/ Central Coast to get
me out of Sydney? <_<


----------



## Tony (16/1/10)

plenty of work up here mate..... what do you do again?


----------



## Punter (16/1/10)

Tony said:


> plenty of work up here mate..... what do you do again?





production manager at the moment, shit kicker, storeman, despatch clerk,
I will even sweep floors if the price is right. 
Really regret not doing a trade now :angry:


----------



## shmick (16/1/10)

I know the feeling Punter, having spent many years commuting South at the expense of a social life. :wacko: 
They were still going well after 9pm when I left and being only a 45 min drive up from our latitude you might be able to catch at least part of a meeting.

It was good to catch up with a lot of familiar and new faces also.
Lots of people keen to make a go of this so the future looks very bright.

See you all next month.


----------



## Tony (16/1/10)

Well my mild is chillin down now. Had a great brew day. Cant wait to bring it along next meet.

cheers


----------



## schooey (16/1/10)

Hi Folks,

Another excellent night of good company, great food and also great beers. I enjoyed the few examples I manged to try from other brewers very much.

A few things;

Firstly... Thanks to everyone that has shown an interest to making this into a great thing, and by that I mean those that have turned up, and also that have expressed their interest but have unfortunately been hindered by other circumstances and have not been able to attend. Hopefully the latter will be able to join us soon.

Secondly... Thanks to our sponsors for the evening who so kindly gifted us with some prizes to raffle. I know a few people walked away with very big smiles on their faces. Thanks also to Les for his hard work selling the tickets for the raffle, I think I see a promo Manager in the making... 

Nextly... A huge thank you to Mark from Mark's Home Brew for his very generous donation to give the club some capital to get off the ground. I think all those present will agree that this was unprompted, and a very kind gesture indeed! Thanks again, Mark.

Lastly... I'll be sending out some minutes from the meeting, as well as some other details either tomorrow or Monday. If you have forwarded details, or you haven't, and you don't get this email, please PM here or send an email to the club address so I can add your details to the database.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## alford_j (16/1/10)

I had a good night- I tasted some good beers and got some constructive feedback on mine. I was also surprised at the big turnout, being about double that of the first meeting. It looks like we are on to a good thing gents. . . 

Alf


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/1/10)

Sounds like this is going really well. Good to see the folks back in the Hunter supporting the new club. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dubbel_entendre (20/1/10)

Hey guys, really enjoyed the night last week...

Might even be the catalyst for me actually posting on AHB rather than just reading what other people have to say!


----------



## Brewman_ (20/1/10)

Good name.

Should be good for the local brewers I think.

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## schooey (25/1/10)

Hi All,

Most of you should have recieved an email with the details for the next meeting by now, if you haven't please let me know. anyway, here they are again for anyone who is interested in coming along;

When: 6.00 pm, Friday 12th february 2010

Where: The Germania Club, 298 Hillsborough Road, Warners Bay

What: to bring I hear you ask? Your best Mild. yes, you still have time to brew one, I will be tomorrow... 

Look forward to seeing you all there....

Cheers

schooey


----------



## Jamieman (25/1/10)

Sounds good.
Hopefully i will be on day shift so i can check it out.


----------



## schooey (12/2/10)

Just a reminder that the meeting is still on tonight. Apologies i haven't had time to send out an agenda, my employer thinks my time is better spent in other places than the state I live in, but only for so much longer as it goes... . The upside is I should have plenty of free time to focus on the new club soon...

There are no surprises in the agenda, only the things we spoke about at the last meeting;

- Membership
- Club Positions
- Club Name
- Club Charter
- Club activities

Please have a think if there is anything else you wish to discuss tonight, and see me before the meeting and I'll add it to the agenda. Look forward to seeing you all there.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## Muggus (12/2/10)

schooey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Most of you should have recieved an email with the details for the next meeting by now, if you haven't please let me know. anyway, here they are again for anyone who is interested in coming along;
> 
> ...


Ahh damn it!

As of today, i'm technically a Novacastrian. Moved into a little place in Adamstown. Oddly enough I was in Cardiff this arvo visiting my girlfriends brother for lunch.
Not sure on brewing arrangements in my new place, gonna have to ship up my equipment, but am certainly gonna keep a close eye on this thread and club. 
I'm also currently studying viticulture at Kurri Kurri TAFE (thus the move), and that seems somewhat handy in regards to brewing in general. Hopefully Mugs Brewery will be up and running in Gods Country within a few weeks.


----------



## Tony (13/2/10)

Great to have you in the hunter mate!

Get a Weisen brewing and bring it along to the next meet!

cheers


----------



## unterberg (13/2/10)

Hi

Good meeting yesterday. Looks like we might have a name  
Have sampled some Milds and other beers - all quite nice. Including my first Citra hops beer example.
Not a bad hop at all.

Here are some shots from the meeting too...


----------



## unterberg (13/2/10)

Here are more...


----------



## syd_03 (13/2/10)

Hmm, I have heard of dark thick stouts being likened top sump oil, but actually serving Mobil 1 at a beer meeting is pushing it too far


----------



## Tony (13/2/10)

Ahhh thats my Pork Knuckle.

Damn it was good!


----------



## schooey (13/2/10)

Just a quick note to thank our kind raffle prize donors fopr last nights offering;

The Home Brew Inn at Charlestown
Murray's Brewing
and Mark's Home Brew.

The continued support of these guys is a big help with our kick off, so get in and support the people that support us.

On a side note, I had a fantastic night last night, great food and great beer. I was particularly impressed with loftboy's Citra SMASh, and goathearder's mild. It was great to learn some stuff about the Ringwood yeast profile. Thanks to all the others whose beer I managed to get a tatse of as well, didn't get a bad one all night.

Keep your eyes peeled next week for an email, looks like we might have a bit of stuff happening sooner than we thought.

Cheers,

schooey


----------



## Yowster (2/3/10)

Any further developments on this one, I haven't seen an email as yet. :unsure:


----------



## fingolfin (3/3/10)

Woah how cut am I, I didn't realise this was going on. Shooey, sent you a PM toadd me to the email list. 

When is the next meet?


----------



## poompy (8/3/10)

i missed the meeting last month, due to family commitments....dont start.

when is the next one? the 12 or 19th?


----------



## gone brewing (9/3/10)

poompy said:


> i missed the meeting last month, due to family commitments....dont start.
> 
> when is the next one? the 12 or 19th?




The next meeting is the 19th. Should be a 6:00pm arrival for 6:30pm start, same as last time.


----------



## schooey (9/3/10)

Hi All,

Indeed the next meet is the 19th of March. Last meeting we decided to bring a Hefeweizen along for the next meeting, a Bitter for the April meeting and a Schwarzbier for the meeting in May.

Our newly elected education officer, Mick Beavis, has been doing some work in the background around this and we have some good stuff planned for the next meeting. Mick will be giving a background talk on Hefe's to kick things off, followed by a break up into a few groups for some tasting of everyone's efforts. David Lamotte will be assisting the tastings from a BJCP point of view.

Following this, Les Wever or 'El Hefe' as I've heard touted since his recent election as president, will be giving a short talk and Q&A session on recipe formulation. To finish things up, Kieth Grice from the Hunter Beer Co. will be giving a short talk about Hefeweizen from a pro brewer's perspective. 

I'm sure you will all agree that this should be a very fun and informative meeting to attend, so get yourself along. If you haven't managed to get a Hefe underway, don't panic you posiibly still have time... 

Look forward to seeing you all there. 

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## HarryB (15/3/10)

Damn... I only just saw this. I've recently finished off the last of a batch of hefe too 

Well I'll turn up on Friday anyway sans hefe ... Appreciate the heads up with the schedule for the next couple of months! I've get ingredients for a bitter already ready to be brewed and I'll put down a schwartz too!


----------



## schooey (16/3/10)

Hi Guys... Apologies for the short message and also the lack of email coming forth. H'm
Currently typing from my phone due to the death of my laptop, the same laptop tgat has the emaij database for the brew club... I do have an earlier tersion saved elsewhere bnd the nanes that are missing i can get from previous sent emails. I will do my be7t to get this out tomorrow when i get back from interstate. Again, apologies for any inconvenience and for the crap spelling; big thumbs liutle buttons


----------



## Benniee (16/3/10)

Hi Guys,

Looking up a couple of posts I can see that Schooey mentions that the next meeting is this Friday (19th March). Now I'm completely unprepared and have nothing to bring but myself, and I'm not on any email lists - so is it alright to just lob up and say G'Day. 

I've probably bumped into a few faces during the early BJCP stuff Dave organised.

If it is ok can someone fill me in on the time and place?

Thanks,
Benniee


----------



## warra48 (16/3/10)

Can't be there, yet again.

Will be in Sydney, seeing as daughter dear gets married this Saturday.

We are seriously thinking about moving from Port Mac to the Hunter region, perhaps somewhere quiet like Morpeth, which would make things easier.


----------



## schooey (18/3/10)

Benniee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking up a couple of posts I can see that Schooey mentions that the next meeting is this Friday (19th March). Now I'm completely unprepared and have nothing to bring but myself, and I'm not on any email lists - so is it alright to just lob up and say G'Day.
> 
> ...



Hi Benniee,

The meeting is on tomorrow evening at 6.00pm for a 6.30 pm start. As usual, it's at the Germania Club on Hillsborough Road (Just up from Warners at the Bay). I don't think anyone is going to give you a hard time for turning up without a beer since you've only just found out about it. Come along and meet some fellow Hunter Brewers...


----------



## Muggus (18/3/10)

Bugger. Going down to Sydney for the weekend... where I have a hefeweizen that should be ready to bottle! :wub: 

Maybe next time.


----------



## Benniee (21/3/10)

Was nice to see some familar faces again, and also meet some new brewers on Friday night. 

I'm not on schooey's email list - so if anyone knows an email address to send a message to just let me know.


----------



## grod5 (21/3/10)

Benniee said:


> Was nice to see some familar faces again, and also meet some new brewers on Friday night.
> 
> I'm not on schooey's email list - so if anyone knows an email address to send a message to just let me know.



just pm him here


----------



## shmick (22/3/10)

G'day All

Just a quick note to thank all who turned up for Fri's meeting. I think we had a pretty good night.

A big thanks to MHB (Mark's Home Brew) for the raffle prizes - greatly appreciated.

Another big thanks to Bigfridge for presenting the guided tasting and introduction to beer assessment. Very informative

I've fwd the minutes of the meeting Schooey but as per previous posts (broken laptop) he won't be able to send them out until he gets everybody's contact details.

Cheers

Shmick


----------



## shmick (22/3/10)

Benniee said:


> Was nice to see some familar faces again, and also meet some new brewers on Friday night.
> 
> I'm not on schooey's email list - so if anyone knows an email address to send a message to just let me know.



The official club email is still

[email protected]


Schooey has requested *everybody* update their details with him after his computer trouble.

Cheers
Shmick


----------



## schooey (25/3/10)

A big thank you to Shmick for running the meeting and organising the Hefe session. Also big thanks to Dave for assisting and organising the guided tastings. Mick has forwarded the minutes of the meeting to me and I have a few jobs to follow up on.

A bit of Good news, I have managed to recover all of the details for brewers for the first meeting, and email addresses for most others. Thanks to those who have sent through their details in advance. I will send all the remaining email addresses I don't have details for a message and ask them to respond. I'm off to see the Germania club in the morning about future dates, and will post an update here tomorrow as well as email

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## shmick (1/4/10)

Any news on the next meeting?


----------



## schooey (1/4/10)

G'day All,

A short note to let you all know the dates for the next couple of meetings. After catching up with the Germania Club, the second Friday of the month brought up a few clashes, so we ended up with the third Friday for the next few meetings to ensure that we secured the Auditorium rather than the pokey little space next to the Restaurant. So dates are as follows;

Friday 16th April - Tasting style is an English Bitter
Friday 21st May - Tasting style is Schwarzbier or APA
Friday 18th June - Tasting style is a Stout (any style)

All meetings are 6.00 pm for a 6.30 pm start and are at the Germania Club on Hillsborough Road, Warners Bay. All welcome.

Regards,

Schooey


----------



## sammydog (1/5/10)

schooey said:


> G'day All,
> 
> A short note to let you all know the dates for the next couple of meetings. After catching up with the Germania Club, the second Friday of the month brought up a few clashes, so we ended up with the third Friday for the next few meetings to ensure that we secured the Auditorium rather than the pokey little space next to the Restaurant. So dates are as follows;
> 
> ...



Is anyone invited to these, I'm just around the corner from the Germania Club and wouldn't mind poking my head in to see what its all about.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (1/5/10)

sammydog said:


> Is anyone invited to these, I'm just around the corner from the Germania Club and wouldn't mind poking my head in to see what its all about.


Of course!

If you are free tomorrow (Sun) and feel like visiting wine county are few of the crew are up there for a wort pack day at Potters.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## shmick (3/5/10)

G'day All

Just thought I'd mention how well the wort pack day at Potter's went and if anybody has any suitable photos they might as well post them here.

So, on behalf of the club and it’s members, I would like to extend a well deserved thank you to all involved.

First and foremost to Keith Grice for organising the day and ensuring it all went so smoothly. His commitment & generosity towards the local homebrew community is truly outstanding and greatly appreciated.
To the owners and staff of Potter’s/Hunter Beer Company for their support in hosting the event.
Jess for her untiringly friendly attitude, enthusiasm and the best chocolate porter any of us have tasted in a long time (if not ever) :icon_drool2: .
Mark from Mark’s Home Brew for supplying yeast containers and his cube filling gun.

Special mention for Dan, Dave (plus a few others who's names escape me) for cooking bbqs, setting-up dvd players & filling cubes.
Finally also to all the mash paddlers, grain crushers, hose wranglers, pump jockeys, shovellers, washers, observers, opinion givers and official tasters propping up the bar who participated in and promoted such a relaxing and enjoyable day.

Well done all. Lets hop we can do it again sometime in the future

Cheers & thanks,

Shmick


----------



## Weizguy (3/5/10)

Well put, Mick. I had a great day, tasting and participating, and telling beer stories and more.

Keith always goes above and beyond, and his work is always appreciated.
Potter's brew days are always well catered, both food-wise and beer-wise.

Has anyone ever made a batch of beer with 1 kg of Citra finishing hop?

Thanks also to Jess, for her enduring (and endearing) patience as well as the excellent choc porter.

A great day all round and a sample of things to come for the new club.

Les the acting Prez


----------



## grod5 (3/5/10)

Shmick,

Ditto.

daniel

_the only pic I took all day _


----------



## shmick (4/5/10)

A couple of shaky phone pics is all I got too.


----------



## asis (18/5/10)

I've somehow managed to miss this for the past 6 months :-( 

Is it on for this Friday?


----------



## shmick (19/5/10)

G'day Asis

Yes - we are meeting this Fri (21st), 6pm for a 6:30 start.

Stop in and have a chat. You will be most welcome.

Shmick


----------



## Weizguy (20/5/10)

Reminder and confirmation: Club meeting is on tomorrow.

We will do our best to start on time. We have a few things to get through.
Beer style to be brought along for tasting is APA or Schwarzbier.

See you there.

Les


----------



## [email protected] (15/7/10)

Any idea of when the next meeting will be guys?

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (15/7/10)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='655355' date='Jul 15 2010, 02:59 PM']Any idea of when the next meeting will be guys?[/quote]
I'm hoping it's not tommorrow!
I've been down in Sydney every bloody time it's been on, and i'm down there tommorrow too.

Next week?


----------



## MHB (15/7/10)

As far as I understand the meeting has been put-off to the case swap day on the 25th.

I thought there was a post on here by Schooey to that effect, cant see it now, will ask El Pres Les or Schooey to confirm.

MHB


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/10)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='655355' date='Jul 15 2010, 02:59 PM']Any idea of when the next meeting will be guys?

Cheers[/quote]
G'day HUB'ers,

As mentioned in another HUB thread, the meeting has been delayed until we have a venue.

It may very well be on the 25th, with our case swap.

Sorry about any confusion. We are still negotiating for another meeting place, and we will advise as soon as we can confirm.

As you might imagine, the venue would like to know (amongst other things) how many and what kind of people are going to be attending, and would also like know what's in it for the venue. We are preparing a written submission for the consideration of the venue.

Thanks for your continued interest.

Les (El Hefe)

P.S. I intend to bring some of my Potter's HUB IPA and some Belgian Pale to the next gathering


----------



## schooey (16/7/10)

Further to Les's notice above, the meeting that was set down for tonight has been held over until Sunday 25th of July. We will do our best to advise of a venue and time as soon as possible, but envisage that meeting around lunchtime will be most likely. I have sent a text advising this to all I have mobile numbers for, and rang everyone who has given me a landline. Hopefully those I have no contact details for will get the email or read here.

Cheers,

schooey


----------



## Yowster (5/8/10)

Any news on the new venue or the next meeting?


----------



## schooey (5/8/10)

The next meeting is set down for Friday 20th August. Venue negotiations are well underway, but nothing is concrete yet. If worst comes to worst, we will meet at a temporary venue in the meantime. Expect aa email in the next few days to advise


----------



## teeesoobes10 (19/8/10)

schooey said:


> The next meeting is set down for Friday 20th August. Venue negotiations are well underway, but nothing is concrete yet. If worst comes to worst, we will meet at a temporary venue in the meantime. Expect aa email in the next few days to advise



Apologies to ask being a newby to the forum, but is the meeting still going ahead for tomorrow fri 20th? If so is a new partial/kit bloke alright to turn up? And whereabouts is the venue? Cheers


----------



## loftboy (19/8/10)

teeesoobes said:


> Apologies to ask being a newby to the forum, but is the meeting still going ahead for tomorrow fri 20th? If so is a new partial/kit bloke alright to turn up? And whereabouts is the venue? Cheers



All types of brewers are welcome :icon_drunk: 

Due to the fact that this meeting is going to be at a HUB members house, you'll need to PM either Schooey or Les for the address.

Our normal venue is no longer available & a new one is still being sorted out.

Hopefully we'll see you at the meeting.

Dave.


----------



## schooey (20/8/10)

teeesoobes said:


> Apologies to ask being a newby to the forum, but is the meeting still going ahead for tomorrow fri 20th? If so is a new partial/kit bloke alright to turn up? And whereabouts is the venue? Cheers



Hi Tee,

I have sent you a PM with details regarding tonight. Please feel welcome to come along and enjoy a beer and a snag.

Cheers,

schooey


----------

